# hola from AZ



## DJ_59Y (Jun 15, 2004)

hello i just oined your board from a link on roadie.net....i have been in the biz for about 4 yeears now...and am a lighting tech that is currently doing AV freelance...


----------



## avkid (Jun 15, 2004)

welcome, i hope you find the site informational and useful


----------

